# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  الدعاء وقراءة القرآن ليوم النصر

## سيف الدين المقبول

* الدعاء وقراءة القرآن ليوم النصر
اخوتى الاحباب الدعاء وقراءة القرآن هما البلسم الشافى والحجاب الواقى وفيهما راحة النفس وهدوء البال لأننا نلجأ الى فارج الكرب وهادى الخواطر حيث ما ملجأ منه الا اليه وادعوا وانتم موقنون من الاجابة وكما منحنا النصر من قبل فلن يبخل علينا مرات ومرات لأننا نلجأ اليه وحده وهو السبوح القدوس الحى الذى لا يزول وغيره الى زوال وكما التزمت من قبل بوهب قراءة القرآن الراتبة فى يوم الجمعة الى الزعيم التزم مرة ثانية يقراءة سور ( الكهف -السجدة - يس-الصافات- ص- غافر -فصلت- الشورى -الزخرف -الدخان -الجاثية الاحقاف- محمد-الفتح -ق -القمر - الرحمن- الواقعة - الحديد -الحشر -الملك -القلم -النازعات -الضحى )
وادعوا معى :
اللهم  لا تكلنا الى عدو يثقل علينا ولا تكلنا الى انفسنا فيمتلكنا الغرور وعزة  النفس بل نرجوك ونستعطفك ان تكلنا الى بابك الواسع برحمتك وبعدلك الذى لا  يرام وبكنفك الاعلى وتحت ظلك الظليل وندعوك بسر اسمك الاعظم ان تنصرنا نصر  مؤزرا لا يأتيه الباطل من فوقه او تحته وتبعد عنا كيد الكائدين وحسد  الحاسدين وندعوك باسمك الذى لا يضر معه شئ فى السموات ولا فى الارض وانت العلى العظيم 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحبيب الباشمهندس سيف الدين المقبول
نعم يجب قراءة القرآن وبالذات في الأستاد فهو امر مهم
وبإذن الله سنتلوا نحن كذلك من علي البعد حتى ينصرنا الله نصراً مبيناً
كما يجب أن نكثر من الدعاء في كل وقت وكل حين
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*نعم اخي العزيز يجب ان نربط الرياضة بالعبادة . و ربنا سينصرنا باذن الله .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ وقر اعيننا بنصره يااكرم الاكرمين
                        	*

----------


## azzreem

*ان متكفيل انشاء الله بقرا سوره الانعام وسور المائدة لله النصر
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*يا الله يا شباب كملوا وين اخونا الحوشابى ورونا الهمة  لزوال الغمة بالتلاوة المباركة للقرآن الحامى الحافظ الناجى 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيف الدين المقبول
					

يا الله يا شباب كملوا وين اخونا الحوشابى ورونا الهمة  لزوال الغمة بالتلاوة المباركة للقرآن الحامى الحافظ الناجى 






أهلاً بالباشمهندس . . . سورة البقرة محجوزة لي بإذن الله . . . اللهم ندعوك بإسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت به أجبت أن تنصر المريخ نصراً مبيناً يسر الخاطر و يسعد الأنصار إنك جواد كريم
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*اللهم انصر المريخ نصرا عزيزا,,,,, اللهم  امين
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*اللهم أنصر المريخ .... يا الله ...يا أكرم  الأكرمين .... يارب العالمين .
*

----------


## azzreem

*Lالحمد لله رب العالمين أوفيت بما وعد به اللهم انصر المريخ يوم السبت
                        	*

----------

